
Insecure People Say This, Secure People Say This - zg3cg
https://www.auxoro.com/the-aux-1/2020/6/25/insecure-people-say-this-secure-people-say-this
======
arkades
A show about people who are overly concerned with appearances can better learn
to project a particular appearance, based on the appearance of people who they
think are better at faking a particular appearance.

I assume. From the tag line on the page, _because there 's no article there_.
This isn't even content marketing, it's just spam.

